# Troy, OH Shyloh Adult Female *Stunning* BGSD



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Troy, OH | Shyloh

Shyloh is a 4 yr old German Shepherd. She is a little shy and reserved but very sweet. Shyloh is already fixed and is also current on vaccines. Shyloh was left at a local vet's office and when the owner failed to show up to pick up the dog, the vet called us. If the owner does not reclaim her, Shyloh will be available for adoption on 4-15. 


*Shyloh's Contact Info*

*Miami County Animal Shelter*, Troy, OH 

937-332-6919
Email Miami County Animal Shelter
See more pets from Miami County Animal Shelter
For more information, visit Miami County Animal Shelter's Web site.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Duplicate post. See below under "Shiloh"......
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/156647-troy-oh-shyloh-adult-female-stunning-bgsd.html

Double post....this one needs to be pulled...


----------

